# Painful lump in armpit



## Dreaming

and freaked out a little.
I'm going to the doctor on Monday and taking GSE in the meantime.

Anyone btdt?
It's about the size of a peanut. I can see it when I raise my arm.
It's pretty painful.
Feels like a bruise.

thanks much.


----------



## runningwithlola

Is it near the surface?
When you press it (if you can), does it stay in the same place?
If you can get at it and squeeze it, see if anything comes out.

It could be an abscess. (sp?)
I get them in my armpits a lot, especially if I wear a bra too many hours a day for too many days in a row.
If they're near enough to the surface, I can squeeze them and usually a little greenish pus comes out. Sometimes I'll pick at them a bit to get them to open, and then squeeze to drain.
Make sure your hands are washed with antibacterial soap.
Use a sterile qtip and apply tea tree oil.
If they're too little to squeeze yet, or just too deep in the armpit, I just leave my skin alone except to put on tea tree oil over the spot several times a day. I've never, ever had one that I had to go to the doctor for b/c TTO didn't work.

HTH!! Update!


----------



## kamilla626

I had that once. Was really terrified until I got to the doctor and he said it was probably and infection and prescribed anti-biotics. It was gone in 2 days.

Keep us updated. It might be nothing to worry about!


----------



## LaLaLuna

yep- if you palpate it and it feels pretty close to the surface it's most likely a staph infection. Use anti-microbial of choice. Lymph nodes are buried pretty deep in the pit and not easily felt up near the surface. I'm struggling with these myself right now; got (count 'em) 5 between both armpits and it SUCKS. But they cleared up pretty quickly once I started treating them. I used antibiotics because I work in a hospital and wanted to nip that one right in the bud.


----------



## Dreaming

I can push on it but I can't really grab it well. Too deep and too painful.
I'm tempted to jab it with a pin but I'm stone sober.








I'll try the TTO.
Maybe the GSE pills will make it go away before I even see the doctor.

I'm just really paranoid right now.
My mom was recently diagnosed with ovarian cancer.
She's the only person in my family to ever have any type of cancer.
Scary and now every twinge makes me a do an internet search.


----------



## Isis

I used to get lumps in my armpits, too... exactly how you described. I can't remember what my Dr. said because it's been so long but it was no big deal







I hope the same for you.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

My painful lump in my armpit is breast cancer.

It came on suddenly, grew fast and hurt quite a bit. I also have a strong familial history of breast and ovarian cancer.

Hoping you don't have to join my cancer club, but it is not a death sentence. I know I will beat this, and am beating this.

Much love to you, the hardest part is the fear,
Amy


----------



## Dreaming

Amy.
I'm glad you shared and the biggest issue for me *is* that fear.
I know that life gives no guarantees but I would like to live until I'm an old lady. My kids are very young. I love my husband. Watching my mother battle cancer hasn't been fun.









Can you tell me more about your situation? The lump I have is near enough to the surface that I can see it as a raised area. It also feels smooth.

I know that I won't have any real answers until I go to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

The best news is that the chances of you having cancer are slim. Honestly. So there is a very good chance you are cancer free.

Mine started out deep inside, and, like I said, very painful (which is often a sign of a inflamed lymph node, not cancer, but I wasn't that lucky). Mine was also smooth, but did have 2 nodes. I did not want a biopsy for it can spread cancer cells, so I arranged for an u/s which showed a dark black mass, indicitive of cancer. I also denied a mammogram as I didn't think that radiation on a cancer prone area was a smart idea. Nor did I feel comfortable w/smushing a tumor like a pancake. But that is just me.

Here is my thread on it, on MDC, http://www.mothering.com/discussions...er+surgery+Amy

Fear is the biggest problem w/fighting this disease. My sister was diagnosed w/breast cancer a month or so before I 'came down' with it. I know without a doubt that my grief and saddness for her translated in me getting cancer. I have never in all my life felt that level of sadness and it affected me. I have been doing fantastically until recently. A family member stated that the family thinks I'm "terminal" and I have been in a deep depression since







Of course, my lump has grown since this disclosure and I'm having a hard time getting out of this fog. I spoke w/a good friend today and have definite plans on how to get my head back on, so I am hopeful that I can get out of this and feel 100% again. But back to fear, it has _such_ a tremendous effect on the body. My emotions got me into this situation, and they can get me out.

Much love to you, regardless of the actual 'diagnosis'. Listen to your body and try to love yourself, it is the most important medicine out there









Amy


----------



## Tummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
It's about the size of a peanut. I can see it when I raise my arm.
It's pretty painful.
Feels like a bruise.

thanks much.

I have just this!!!
With the exception of... Mine is on my breast/pit. Not IN my armpit, or ON my breast, but in between.
I noticed the pain first before the swelling. I brushed my arm against my breast and was all WOAH!

I notice the lump and pain a few days before my period. I have had it the last 3 cycles, but never paid attention to see if I had this during the time I was not flowing.

This past month I did take notice and it was not there, I am days away from my cycle this month and I am waiting to see if the lump and pain returns.


----------



## Dreaming

I went to the doctor and he said that it's a cyst about the size of a grape.
I made him tell me he was *sure* it's a cyst.

He prescribed antibiotics but wasn't sure they were absolutely necessary when I questioned him.







:
He also told me to hot pack it 7-8 times a day.
I'll probably be sticking to the GSE capsules instead of antibiotics.

I appreciate all of your responses very much.

Amy, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

I am so happy for you







I just got your PM and ordered the book. I am always in the look out for good reading.

Much love to you
Amy


----------



## LaLaLuna

Cyst = antibiotics? I don't get it.


----------



## Dreaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLuna*
Cyst = antibiotics? I don't get it.

Yeah, me either.
My regular doctor is a ND and an MD. She rarely if ever prescribes them.
This guy works at her office (I agreed to see anyone available to get an appointment right away).
I realized today that doctors like him are perpetuating the antibiotic overuse and abuse in this world. Too bad really.


----------



## jessikate

If it hurts that badly, it could be an inflamed/infected lymph node. I had one near my collarbone and it was so exquisitely painful that I burst into tears when my doctor merely brushed it with her fingertips. If the GSE and hot compresses don't help within a couple days, I'd go for the antibiotics.

Another thought that occurred to me was this - if you're breastfeeding (or even if you're not, since your baby is fairly young), it could be a plugged duct. With both of my kids, I had lumps in my armpit when my milk came in, and the one bad plugged duct I had was over in that general area.

I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## calley231

You say you used heat. What exactly did you use? Cause I have like 4 lumps and the other day I tried to squeeze one and it felt like it popped but then it just became two. So now I have one huge one and a bunch of small ones


----------

